# Novato Vários problemas

## Daleth

Eu sou novo na comunidade, esse é ,na verdade, meu primeiro post. Depois de umas cinco vezes que eu tentei instalar o gentoo e consegui dar pau no computador das formas mais variadas possiveis, e sem instala-lo ainda por cima. Agora eu consegui mas há varios problemas que estão me incomodando...  :Sad: 

1ºEra pra ser dual boot com o widows pelo grub eu coloquei tudo certo na configuração(o makeative, chainloader, etc..) mas quando ele carrega o grub ele torna a tela preta e fica piscando o indicador de texto (me esqueci o nome agora) no topo da tela, ele só responde ao enter que faz ele carregar o gentoo...

2º Ele está em modo texto e eu quero colocar o gnome, para isso eu tenho que atualizar o portage com as novas variaveis(hal, howl, gnome e gdk) usando o "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" mas ele dá timed out para toda tentativa de download e acaba por abortar, eu configurei o hosts e o net (config e route) e ele reconhece a internet pelo /sbin/ifconfig, eu uso uma rede doméstica o modem está conectado a um otro computador e a o meu, não entendo muito sobre isso só sei que consigo usar jogos em configuração Lan dessa forma.

3º Durante toda a instalação eu usei o "links" para acessar a internet mas agora ele não reconhece mais o comando links com um www.algumacoisa.com  ele diz que o comando deve ligar uma opção1 a uma opção2 entre outras coisas, e não serve para acessar uma determinada pagina em modo texto.

Acho que provavelmente devem estar faltando vários dados cruciais no entanto eu não entendo o suficiente para saber o que(eu tive que instalar 5 vezes pras coisas darem certo...  :Embarassed: )por favor me avisem de qualquer outra informação de que precisarem...

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Quanto ao grup coloca aqui o teu /boot/grub/menu.lst para a gente ver se consegue ajudar + o resultado do comando fdisk -l

Para a rede posta aqui o resultado do comando lspci + ifconfig + cat /etc/conf.d/net + lsmod

----------

## Daleth

Foi mal, nem adianta mais esse tópico, eu desliguei o computador quando ele tava executando um emerge(que eu sabia que não iria funcionar e demoraria muito) e ele passou a exibir uma infinidade de novos problemas...

Estou baixando a versão beta 1 do gentoo livedvd 2008, daki a pouco vou abrir um novo tópico com varias duvidas minhas, que quero tirar antes de instala-lo, desculpe pelo incomodo...

----------

